# 'PR' Juggernaut Mighty Lugz



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Okay, this is my first time using sitstays ped generator. I dunno, think I got it. The UKC 7 generation ped starts to get blurry after staring at it for so long but here it is. I'm not sure if anyone would know but if I made a mistake please lemme know.... Thanks in advance
http://pooch.sitstay.com/cgi-bin/pedigree562.cgi


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Nope, ya gots nothing there.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Damned!!! Okay, well.... I got a link off your blog and I'm gonna set up another ped when I get home from dinner tonight.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Parents 2nd Generation 3rd Generation 4th Generation
'PR' Rhoades ZBO A186,017 'PR' Negretes Joker A156,265 'PR' MikeLands Blue Gator G941,042 'PR' Notorious Juan Gotty G860,439
'PR' Blu Kings China G873,280
'PR' GottyLines Layla A125,856 'PR' GottyLines BlackAce G926096 DNA-P
'PR' GottyLines Blue Jewel G986686
'PR' Negretes Lia A121,146 'PR' Kayne Jago G967,046 'PR' Mystic Shoguns Jago G935452
'PR' Shoguns Katana G939907
'PR' Banks' Mia G985,534 'PR' Yorks Dream Weaver G941872
'PR' Beta Blue Sapphire of York P316-478
'PR' Sophia Maria A202,499 'PR' Negretes Joker A156,265 'PR' MikeLands Blue Gator G941,042 'PR' Notorious Juan Gotty G860,439
'PR' Blu Kings China G873,280
'PR' GottyLines Layla A125,856 'PR' GottyLines BlackAce G926096 DNA-P
'PR' GottyLines Blue Jewel G986686
'PR' Negretes Lia A121,146 'PR' Kayne Jago G967,046 'PR' Mystic Shoguns Jago G935452
'PR' Shoguns Katana G939907
'PR' Banks' Mia G985,534 'PR' Yorks Dream Weaver G941872
'PR' Beta Blue Sapphire of York P316-478


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I dunno....... either it or I am retarded. This one doesn't have a ling, just an HTML gen.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

.......screw it


----------

